# Tampa, FL Pit Bull Awareness Day Event!



## GSDBulldog (Dec 22, 2006)

Here folks!

*Who:* The Mid-Florida American Pit Bull Terrier Association www.midfloridapitbulls.com

*What:* ADBA-sanctioned fun show and annual Halloween event.

*When:* October 20, 1 PM till 4 PM.

*Where:* 
Veteran's Memorial Park
3602 N US Highway 301
Tampa, FL 33619
(813) 744-5502

*Why:* To promote responsible ownership & to have a damn good time!

ALSO,

Devilyn of Hernando's American Pit Bull Terrier Rescue (HAPBTR) was planning to hold a *Pit Bull Awareness Day Walk directly AFTER THE SHOW.* However, I have not heard from her recently so this may or may not still be planned. Either way, we will all meet up at the Mid-Florida Show first. If anyone has anymore questions, please ask! I have not gotten the flyer for the event yet, but it should be coming soon. When I do get it, I will update everyone on exactly what events they will have.

I hope to see you guys there!

-Michelle


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

That would be great if some members could go, and please take pics for the rest of us!


----------



## GSDBulldog (Dec 22, 2006)

BUMP!

There will be Halloween events as well; costume contests for both dogs and kids, apple bobbin', and a great chance to bring out those who are a little hesitant with the breed.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

That sounds like a zippen good time. I would love to get something like that going up here. Would think that Minnesota nice would roll over into pitbull ownership but it doesn't you mention pitbulls and you might as well tell everyone you have the plague.


----------



## GSDBulldog (Dec 22, 2006)

MY MIKADO said:


> That sounds like a zippen good time. I would love to get something like that going up here. Would think that Minnesota nice would roll over into pitbull ownership but it doesn't you mention pitbulls and you might as well tell everyone you have the plague.


You could get a few friends together on October 20 to hand out informational pamphlets and bring along a few good "Ambassadogs", it would be a great start. Maybe stand out at a local pet store, or a park, etc.


----------



## blondie03044 (Aug 14, 2007)

i am going and plan on bring my mother also she kinda has that negitive look on the breed so i figure it would good to have other people tell her how wonderful the breed is rather than me always runnin my mouth lol... but i have a question?....i emailed the lady but i never got a response... what r the rules for sat?... do they have to crated what kind of collors or leashes?....


----------



## GSDBulldog (Dec 22, 2006)

blondie03044 said:


> i am going and plan on bring my mother also she kinda has that negitive look on the breed so i figure it would good to have other people tell her how wonderful the breed is rather than me always runnin my mouth lol... but i have a question?....i emailed the lady but i never got a response... what r the rules for sat?... do they have to crated what kind of collors or leashes?....


I am not sure exactly, as this is going to be a large, more public event. I would bring a crate if things start to get hectic, just in case. Prong collars are allowed, but most folks prefer that if you are going to use one, that you have a back-up collar attached in case the prong fails (Which they often do!).


----------



## blondie03044 (Aug 14, 2007)

ok what about choke collars like seen in the pic... or should i get a leather collar?....


----------

